# That singlespeed experience...



## PrettyboyTim (16 Jul 2008)

I found myself having That Singlespeed Experience on the way into work today; my gear cable broke, and I was stuck in top gear at the back.

It wasn't that bad actually, although I don't really fancy the hill on the way home. Off to get a new cable at lunchtime...


----------



## Twenty Inch (18 Jul 2008)

Thought you were going to say you'd rolled your jeans up and bought yourself a Rapha cap...


----------



## yello (18 Jul 2008)

One doesn't simply "buy" a Rapha cap. One applies for the bank loan then makes a sacrifice at the alter of high fashion. There are no virgins left in NW1 so you'll need to take your own.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (13 Nov 2008)

Hmm. four months and it's broken again. I think there's something in my gear switcher that is bad for cables...


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Nov 2008)

Where are they breaking Tim? Any sign of fraying before they snap?


----------



## Andy Pandy (13 Nov 2008)

The bike is telling you to go fixed. Just accept it.


----------



## spandex (13 Nov 2008)

Yep do it you will never look back


----------



## PrettyboyTim (13 Nov 2008)

The cable tends to fray inside the gear changing unit on the handlebars. Obviously, being enclosed I don't tend to notice until it's snapped.

It's normally preceeded by the gear changing becoming pretty sloppy and me thinking "I wonder if I should check that gear cable..."

As for going fixed - I don't think so. I don't fancy pulling the child trailer up a hill on one...


----------



## spandex (13 Nov 2008)

Not fixed. just single speed


----------



## PrettyboyTim (13 Nov 2008)

I fail to see how that will help me with my hill problem...


----------



## Joe24 (13 Nov 2008)

Have a low spinny gear on it, be easy.


----------



## ComedyPilot (29 Nov 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> I fail to see how that will help me with my hill problem...



You will see Luke, use the FORCE.....


----------



## Euan Uzami (1 Jan 2009)

PrettyboyTim said:


> I found myself having That Singlespeed Experience on the way into work today; my gear cable broke, and I was stuck in top gear at the back.
> 
> It wasn't that bad actually, although I don't really fancy the hill on the way home. Off to get a new cable at lunchtime...


should've got a rapid rise. then you'd have been stuck in bottom.


----------

